# PM1340GT Mods



## ptrotter (Sep 8, 2020)

I finally got around to putting in a one-shot oiler for the change gear box on my PM1340GT similar to what MKSJ and Alan H did.  Seems to work well, much better than sticking an oil can nozzle into the hole in the side.










I also found that for really accurate work I wanted a way to mount a dial indicator on the v-way so I could use that to move the carriage very precisely.  I used the micrometer carriage stop as a model and 3D printed a mount for an indicator.  I know this should probably be steel or even aluminum but I don't have a mill yet so that limits my choices.  I used this as a reason to learn Fusion360 and test out my new 3D printer.  It came out great and I think it will be fine in plastic since there isn't a lot of stress on it.  If necessary, I can use the same 3D model to make a metal one some day.


----------



## 7milesup (Sep 8, 2020)

Aren't those 3D printers just cool!  I have used my Prusa for way slot covers on my mill to a new knob for the wife's crock pot and everything in between.
I am going to have to 3D print a dial indicator mount now for my lathe after seeing yours.


----------



## pacifica (Sep 9, 2020)

ptrotter said:


> I finally got around to putting in a one-shot oiler for the change gear box on my PM1340GT similar to what MKSJ and Alan H did.  Seems to work well, much better than sticking an oil can nozzle into the hole in the side.
> 
> View attachment 336319
> View attachment 336320
> ...


Added versatility is to use a 2" travel indicator.


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 9, 2020)

I like the one shot oiler idea. I need to do something to mine.


----------



## ptrotter (Sep 9, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> I like the one shot oiler idea. I need to do something to mine.



NCJeeper, There are some good posts by MKSJ and Alan H that give a lot more detail.  

Paul


----------



## ptrotter (Sep 9, 2020)

pacifica said:


> Added versatility is to use a 2" travel indicator.



pacifica, I know, a 2" travel indicator is on my list but this will get me started.

Paul


----------



## davidpbest (Sep 12, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> I like the one shot oiler idea. I need to do something to mine.


You might want to check this out also:   *








						Single-Shot Oiler for PM1340 Lathe
					

I decided to replace the factory supplied oil distribution drip tray.   Click on photo for descriptions.




					tinyurl.com
				



*


----------



## ptrotter (Sep 12, 2020)

davidpbest said:


> You might want to check this out also:   *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



David,

I followed your rebuild of your lathe and have referred to your videos many times.  Your work is outstanding and has been an inspiration.  Right now I am limited by the lack of a mill but hope change that in the not too distant future. Of course then comes the dilemma of which one.  I am torn between the PM833TV and the PM935TS.  Part of me wants a knee mill but the 833 is easier to convert to CNC.  I have read your analysis of the various mills so I have a good idea of the pros and cons of both.  I wish PM had a 3 phase option for the 833T or a way to add a lower gear to the 833TV.

Paul


----------



## davidpbest (Sep 12, 2020)

Hi Paul,

Yea, without a mill, drilling my oil distribution plate would be a challenge.    I do like what you came up with better than what Mark did (sorry Mark).

I hear ya on the 833.   It's unfortunate that PM doesn't offer a decent alternative to power that mill.  I know of one user here who bought the geared-head version and is converting it to 3-phase with VFD.   You might check in with *ahazi *- I'm not current on where he is in the process, but he was doing the research on a 3-phase motor that would fit that mill.   The 833 looks like a nice platform for a CNC conversion.   As a manual mill, I wouldn't want that mill in either the T or TV form because there is no power downfeed.   

I'm pondering the move to CNC mill myself, and still on the fence about direction to go.   I think I have the requisite skills, time and equipment to do a conversion, but I don't like the options available for control software (Mach whatever or Linux CNC).  I spent some time on a Tormach and Path Pilot is truly superior in every regard, so I might end up with an 1100MX - we'll see.  I've also been on the list as a potential beta tester for the new Vulcan mill, but so far haven't cleared the hurdle to be accepted.  

I will say this however:  if I were doing a conversion, I would not choose to use the 935 as the platform.  My thinking is as follows.   The J-head is not an ideal choice for spindle on CNC - way too complex and clunky, and although you could probably add CNC control to the quill, the mechanism inside that head to drive the quill up/down is not very robust and is pretty sloppy.   I suppose you could drive the knee up/down for Z-axis control, but wow - that's a lot of mass to be moving about, and the conversion of the knee elevation to ball screw looks like a ton of work.   Additionally, putting a spindle out on the end of that RAM has serious drawbacks in terms of rigidity.   So by the time you stripped the 935 down to the components for a CNC mill, you're basically left with some castings and a less than ideal setup with a new spindle on a RAM that's never going to move, on a turret that's never going to rotate, and lots of complexity with the knee elevation.  

So when I think about doing a CNC conversion, even though I already have a 935, my thoughts drift to some other platform for the base mill.   Looking at the options in the PM line, the 940 looks to me to be the best choice for the mill platform.  It would certainly have more rigidity than the 935 since the turret and ram would be eliminated.  And the Z-axis conversion is more straight forward.  The 833 would be another contender, but you're paying a lot extra for stuff you're going to scrap in the process of the conversion - I'm assuming I'd use a proper CNC spindle, not the head on the 833 - *watch this video*.  Also *watch this video*.  I've been meaning to call Matt and see if it's possible to buy just the castings and table from a 940 as a CNC starter kit - almost everything else on that mill would get tossed in the conversion anyway.   But you need a mill to do a CNC conversion of another mill, unless you buy some kind of turn-key retrofit kit.   There's my two cents on the topic.


----------



## ptrotter (Sep 12, 2020)

Hi David,

Thanks for your comments. My oiler is pretty much a copy of Mark's so I have to give him credit and he has been a big help to me as I got started with the lathe.

I think I always wanted a knee mill because that is what the big boys have, but now that I am looking at CNC, that no longer makes sense.  I was leaning toward the PM833 but having to choose between speed with the 833TV or power at the low end with the 833T is annoying.  Your comment on the 940 made me take a look at that and it might be a good choice.  I had not looked at it before as it is made in China rather than Taiwan, but I think I can overcome that.  A CNC conversion replacing the lead screws with ball screws should improve the quality quite a bit.  Adapting a 3 phase motor or converting to a belt drive with a 3 phase motor should get the speed up quite a bit and give me the best of both worlds..  I expect I will go with a CNC conversion kit to speed up the process.  I doubt if I would go with a "proper" CNC spindle.  I just don't do enough to justify it.  I am quite familiar with the Clough42 videos, I think I have watched all of them.  His presentation is great and I have learned a lot from them.  I expect that the high speed spindle he is using will suffer at low speeds as well, but I guess with CNC you can take much lighter cuts and just let the machine do its thing since you don't have to do it manually.

Lots to think about.

Paul


----------

